# Johor, looking for guidance



## NADIA567

Hello out there. Looking for some guidance. My husbands company has offered him a position in Pengerang just outside of Johor. Does anyone know of any decent International schools in Johor and gated communities not too far from the school but on the Pengerang side as My husband will be travelling daily if possible. 
Is there a local community page/site in Johor for us expats and families.


----------



## anonserg

Hi Nadia,

Supposed you have looked into Google Map, Pengerang is very far from any modern township.
But it's not to say there's none in Johor Bahru.

Excelsior International School is probably the best option for you (good school with British curriculum and rather near to your husband workplace) and it is located in Bandar Seri Alam. However Bandar Seri Alam is a new developing township so most residents are local people.

Not that far away from the school is a neighbourhood called 'Taman Molek' (about 15-25 mins drive). This is arguably the most modern neighbourhood in JB. Centrally located and you can find a lot of Singaporeans living here too. There are many bungalows and condo here you can look for.

Also, do check out Prima Regency Condominium located in Plentong, not that far from Taman Molek. This condominium complex has residents mostly from Singapore or expats (working in factory or port in Pasir Gudang). The complex is completed since 10 years ago but well-maintained. I think this might be suitable for you if you are looking for a condo to live in. (just a little tips, don't rent any unit on ground floor. The higher, the better.

Good luck!


----------



## NADIA567

*Johor*

Hello anonserg. Thank you for replay. Exselcior school look very good. Also we have been look at the schools Fairvew International school and Austin international school. According google map routes almost the same distance from Pengerang as Exselcior school. Do you have any suggestions about areas near those schools?


----------



## anonserg

Fairview branch in JB is smaller than the other location. I doubt their facilities are as good as Excelsior or Austin Heights.

Having said that I think Excelsior and Austin Heights are more or less the same. Both are new and offer more or less the same thing. But the Austin area can be pretty congested traffic-wise during rush hour mostly due to bottle neck situation (wider roads lead to small intersection) and many traffic lights. There are many schools and colleges in that area so that only make it worse.

But Austin is more centrally located than Excelsior, of course. They are not far from each other so if you have the time go compare the two. By the way, the most sought after institution in JB now is the Marlborough College (a direct branch of the original location in Wiltshire). They may be located further off but there are many family in Taman Molek area send their kids there (also many Singaporeans send their kids there on daily commute)


----------



## skybird88

NADIA567 said:


> Hello anonserg. Thank you for replay. Exselcior school look very good. Also we have been look at the schools Fairvew International school and Austin international school. According google map routes almost the same distance from Pengerang as Exselcior school. Do you have any suggestions about areas near those schools?



Austin Height area not bad indeed. There are a lot of western food and expat there too. You may consider Austin height International School and there are plenty brand new condominium there for rent.


----------



## cazaus

Hi Nadia, I am in the same situation. My husband has been offered a job in Pasir Gundang. We have 2 kids 4 and 6 yrs. Let me know what info you have found out. Have you found some where to live and a school?

Caz


----------



## jocelynkvs

try look at this
tenby international school at setia eco garden

gated community.


----------



## cazaus

jocelynkvs said:


> try look at this
> tenby international school at setia eco garden
> 
> gated community.


Thank you for your information. How far to drive to Pasir Gudang?


----------



## jocelynkvs

cazaus said:


> Thank you for your information. How far to drive to Pasir Gudang?


m not sure about the distance. you may check on the google map.


----------



## cazaus

jocelynkvs said:


> m not sure about the distance. you may check on the google map.


Thank you. My husband is over there now and will have a look around. Thank you for your information.


----------

